# MP3 file management



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

How do you manage yours? Mine have got out of hand. Following a pc wipe out a couple of years back,I now back everything up to two external drives.
Can anyone recommend a prog that removes duplicate files and folders?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

itunes? lol


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Winamp? not the most sophisticated program but I like it :


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Not a fan of I tunes or any thing I pod related I use real player to search files but in my paranoia of losing something Ive duplicated and triplicated files in different folders. Its a nightmare finding anything and taking up far too much disc space.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Try songbird


----------

